# Brandir the Lame



## Ithrynluin (Sep 26, 2003)

> _The Silmarillion: Of Turin Turambar_
> But Brandir made his way back to Nen Girith, to bring tidings to the people; and he met Dorlas in the woods, and slew him: the first blood that ever he had spilled, and the last.



How justified was Brandir's slaying of Dorlas?

And later on, how justified was Turin's killing of Brandir?


----------



## Beleg (Sep 26, 2003)

Both very unjustified.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 26, 2003)

Dorlas scorned Brandir for not volunteering to go with Turin, but later he got cold feet himself. That is why Brandir slew him. I don't think that was right at all, but perhaps we should take into account that Brandir has been lame for all his life, and now all his inability culminated and reached the climax - his unability to stand up as the leader of his people, his unability to save Nienor..., and he took it all out on Dorlas.

I think Turin had more reason to believe that his killing of Brandir was at least partly justified. Turin believed that all that Brandir had said 'was done in malice towards himself and Niniel, begrudging their love.' The wife of Dorlas reinforced this idea, and Turin believed that Brandir had led Niniel away intentionally, when it was actually she that insisted on going, whether alone or not.


----------



## Beleg (Sep 26, 2003)

For once Ithrynluin, I am in total agreement with you on every aspect although I think that he also slew Dorlas because of his cowardly behavior, atleast that I believe was also part of the reason why he slew Dorlas. 
Tribal pride afterall accounts for something and Dorlas in a way had dishonured the tribe.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 26, 2003)

WOW!Ithy,I wonder why you posted this thread when you knew the answer?  You just said everything which could be said about this question  .


----------



## Iarwain (Oct 20, 2003)

In _Unfinished Tales_ it says that Dorlas attacks Brandir so he kills him in defense.



> _Unfinished Tales: Narn I Hin Hurin_
> And with that, being for his shame the readier to wrath, he aimed a blow at Brandir with his great fist, and so ended his life, before the look of amazment left his eyes: for Brandir drew his sword and hewed him his death-blow.


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 21, 2003)

When someone tries to punch you you *usually* don't stab them back. Unless that person who is trying to punch you is Helm that is.


----------

